# how to solve the ears problem!



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello! 
I just want to share how did I get Vicky's ear to stand up.

At the age of 9 weeks I started giving her a calcium supplying syrup bought from a pharmacy, her ears stood up straight in a week! 
Then it went back down at 12 weeks due to teething and I started giving her the same syrup again and it stood back up!!

What's that syrup? It's a syrup they give to children when they are teething to provide them with calcium 

How can it be given? You should buy a syrup that is 120ml per bottel and give 6ml/cm once every 12 hours until its up straight!

Everyone in Egypt uses this syrup for his German shepherd and if it didn't stand up you should go check the vet because it might be injured, since ears need calcium to stand and if it didn't work then the problem is in the ear

Hope this helps cheers


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Maxil said:


> Hello!
> I just want to share how did I get Vicky's ear to stand up.
> 
> At the age of 9 weeks I started giving her a calcium supplying syrup bought from a pharmacy, her ears stood up straight in a week!
> ...


I bet the ears would have gone up by themselves without adding extra calcium which is not good for large breed pups. The ears may not go up until 5 months of age. Very premature to do that at 9 weeks.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Impossible, while I was on a vacation I met about 3 people with 1 year+ German shepherds and while i was there Vicky had her ears down and they all told me to give her that syrup as they did the same to there dogs at the age of 2 months as they say and i had to make sure of that from my vet and he said of course it will help her and there will be no harm at all, no side effects.

What i mean is i met 3 dogs that are 1 year old and more and they used the same syrup and never had there ears down after 

But as a tip don't use it before your puppy is 2 months old else the results might be as kr16 said, but it works perfectly with all the people i met.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The ears are cartilage, so calcium has nothing to do with whether or not they stand. You need to use a gelatin made from bone broth.
Floppy ears are genetic.

Giving a large breed puppy calcium is not a good idea.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Why is it a bad thing? I swear I saw many GSDs and they were all using the same syrup and they all had there ears standing up straight, anyways it helped me and I wanted to share its your choice to use it or not.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Maxil said:


> Why is it a bad thing? I swear I saw many GSDs and they were all using the same syrup and they all had there ears standing up straight, anyways it helped me and I wanted to share its your choice to use it or not.


The ears probably stood up on their own, without the syrup... most GSD ears stand up without any aid. As Sunflowers said, floppy ears are usually genetic or due to injury. What you were seeing was just the natural process and the syrup had nothing to do with it. It's not really a "magic solution" if it was going to happen anyways... 

It's pretty well documented that giving excess calcium to puppies, especially large breed puppies, can cause major joint issues. One of the leading factors in development of osteochondrosis and osteochondritis dissecans in young dogs is overfeeding and excess calcium intake.


----------

